# Baytown Nature Center



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I made a pass through the BNC today looking for "signs of spring". I didn't see anything worthy of a shot.

All I got was this guy fishing in a muddy pond (low tide).
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I was on the assignment of Signs Of Spring too. I got one.


----------

